# Discus get together



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

A few months ago, I started to organize a monthly meeting for discus owners to get together over lunch or coffee and swap stories and pictures.....LOTS OF PICTURES  Well, unfortunately, it ended up being one of those horrible high school club things where some people wouldn't go because others weren't talking to so and so and, blah blah blah. I soon lost motivation  Luckily, it seems to have come back, but I'd like to be a lot more informal this time around.

Here's what I propose.......every last Sunday of each month, from 1:00-3:00, a group of discus enthusiasts (sorry for the eliteness of the club ) will meet up at a restaurant for lunch or coffee near the end of the 2 hours. Then afterwards,we could meet at 3:30 to visit a nearby fish store. Here's an example: There's an AWESOME Indian restaurant right next to Fraser. We could meet from 1:00-3:00, then head nextdoor at 3:30. Those who can't make coffee/lunch, can meet up with us at Fraser. The next one could be the Malaysian restaurant next to Multiplex on Hastings. The place I have dreams about cuz the food is sooooo good . After lunch, we can go to Multiplex which just happens to be one of my absolute favorite Vancouver fishstore haunts - I just love it!

Anyhow, that's what I'm thinking.....

I won't be able to make this Sunday as I'm working all weekend, but that shouldn't stop you guys from doing the first one without me. I can be at the next one at the end of September.

I think this would be fun. There seems to be some kind of interest and I think it would be interesting with the "revolving" members who can show up at the meetings. I hope to have the regulars that always show up but then it would be fun to have the infrequent folks as well.

Please let me know what you think. Sorry for being so long winded 

Shelley

P.S. I want to thank Mello for this idea. He suggested this to me at least a year ago and I think it's about time to do something with it rather than just thinking about it.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

This a great idea . I would like to be a part of this.The Malaysian restaurant is closed until the middle of September. I went there yesterday for food. no luck.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Good idea Shelley! Now that I'm back to discus it will good to see all the discus freaks in town. Also anyone who wants to get into discus could come and learn from other members. I'm not going to be available this weekend as I had plans already. Next week will be good.
I also talk to Joseph about visiting the guy the breeds discus in Maple Ridge maybe we could visit that place in the future.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Good idea Shelley! Now that I'm back to discus it will good to see all the discus freaks in town. Also anyone who wants to get into discus could come and learn from other members. I'm not going to be available this weekend as I had plans already. Next week will be good.
> I also talk to Joseph about visiting the guy the breeds discus in Maple Ridge maybe we could visit that place in the future.


Next weekend is the long weekend so I doubt if that would be a good idea. Maybe the third Sunday in September? The 18th?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I for one would love to be a part of that kind of get-together, around the end of Sept. as you suggested, Shelley. Bring it on, I'll be there !
Would love to see you folks again (those that I've met- i.e. Shelley, Dave, Gary, Francis & others), as well others I haven't met yet, mello for example, - would be a blast, I'm sure ! Count me in.
Paul


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I just realized.....

Another thing we could do is just put up a poll every month with the Sunday dates for that month and people could "sign up" for whatever Sunday(s) they'll be there. The groups could rotate restaurants/fish stores every week. That might be a lot easier for people.

I posted a poll listing dates so you can see what I mean. The poll shows the dates and the people who chose the date. If enough people sign up for any date, you can all show up for lunch and a fish store visit


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> I just realized.....
> 
> Another thing we could do is just put up a poll every month with the Sunday dates for that month and people could "sign up" for whatever Sunday(s) they'll be there. The groups could rotate restaurants/fish stores every week. That might be a lot easier for people.
> 
> I posted a poll listing dates so you can see what I mean. The poll shows the dates and the people who chose the date. If enough people sign up for any date, you can all show up for lunch and a fish store visit


that is a good idea..


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> that is a good idea..


That's why I make the big bucks, Dave........I'm FULL of 'em!


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

If I don't sell my discus soon I will be getting cold feet - I will likely just get more so I will be in


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> This a great idea . I would like to be a part of this.The Malaysian restaurant is closed until the middle of September. I went there yesterday for food. no luck.


Dave, try the Burmese Restaurant on the 2500 Block of E Hastings, South Side. I accidentally found it when I went to the Malaysian Restaurant and found it closed


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Dave, try the Burmese Restaurant on the 2500 Block of E Hastings, South Side. I accidentally found it when I went to the Malaysian Restaurant and found it closed


Thanks I will. It's hard to get good malaysian food these days.


----------

